# Fishing near Daytona Beach



## leady (Dec 13, 1999)

will be in Deltona, FL August 1-4, where's the closest fishing spot?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*A Few Spots for the trip*

There are a few:
The Map::::: When the map comes up zoom all the way out. Go east one click then north one click . Straight shot to Daytona

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/maps/insert/...ocTnTCrahixe1LwT45wCw--&csz=Deltona,+FL&mag=6"

Check the Florida Areas on this site:
http://openverse.org/Fishing/places.html

http://www.beachpage.com/flagler/fla.htm

Reports for these two Piers:
http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#eastc

http://www.sunglowpier.com/
http://www.bikeweektours.com/daytonabeach/in_mainstreetpier.html

Thats my .02 anyone else jump on in

Good luck on your trip leady


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

I live in Daytona Beach, just 4 miles from the Main Street Pier. I highly advise against going there. You'll need to park several blocks away, very long walk down city streets carrying your equipment.

The Pier is more setup for out of town tourist who rent the piers own rods. Not set up for real fisherman. Oh, did I mention its in the heard of Daytona Beach's Crack&Drug district?? You wouldn't catch me down there after about 6PM! 

Someone posted the link for http://www.floridasaltwaterfisherme...piers.htm#eastc
. It shows the SunGlow pier is open 24 hours, this recently changed. SunGlow now is only open until 11AM, I verifed this with a phone call. Also the owners at SunGlow have gotten a little "snotty" this year, don't know what the problem down there is. I use to fish there alot.

One of the best piers in the area is Flagler Pier located about 20 miles north of Daytona Beach along A1A.

Ponce Inlet also is a nice place to fish but closes at sunset.

If you want to fish late at night you're only choice is surf fishing. Daytona isn't good as the beach is VERY flat. Ormond was good until this year as it has also turned pretty flat. Again you need to drive to Flagler Beach, starting about North 15th St and go north. The beach still has some structure left to it.

Its ashame, I live 4 miles from the ocean but have to drive 50 miles round trip to get to a half decent fishing spot....

George
http://www.MilAirComms.com <- My Other Hobby


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I know how it is, I live on the intercoastal and it is a 40 min drive for me to get to good beach fishing.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks Av8tor for the update on the time change SunGlow pier.


----------

